# Game 29: Official Houston @ Cleveland GAME THREAD. 12/29. 6:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rebounding after embarassing losses is part of the Rocket routine, so I'm really hoping for a strong showing tonight.

Not even attempting to analyse this one, hopefully Gooden doesn't go crazy on the boards...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can we win?:| 









hopefully he won't celebrate his birthday by beating us.:sour:


----------



## JUNNEL20 (Dec 28, 2004)

first post:


I hope the rockets will bring it tonight!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley has gone with the team to Cleveland, so looks like there is a good chance of him playing tonight.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I think T-MAC will go off in this game, he gets up for Lebron


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Cavs 103
Rockets 87


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope Yao stops being such a peice of **** and steps it up for once.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I hope Yao stops being such a peice of **** and steps it up for once.


Hey nobody calls Yao a piece of ****!! You can say he's playing like a piece of ****, but calling him a piece of **** is uncalled for!!

An interesting match-up is Gooden v.s. Howard, I know Gooden didn't like the fact Howard took his playing time at the PF position... and Gooden just might run right over Howard today on the boards.

Yao better outplay Z, else I'm gonna be pretty disappointed.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

The expected streak starts tonight...

Rockets 102
Cavaliers 94


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Good half for the Rockets,the good guys.

50-43 @ half....Good Defense on the Chosen one,king or LBJ. (w/e u wanna call him) Holding him to only 3 points on 0/5 shooting.

Yao with 15
McGrady with 12

Bench is doing well with 17 pts.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

So far so good at the half. We're in front, on track for a 100 point game, so far kept LeBron quiet, Wesley getting some minutes though he's yet to make a shot.

The key is now not to fall apart and throw the lead away like we've done in so many similar games this season. LeBron will come out aggressive in the second half, let's hope he doesn't get hot. Let's play some decent D.

Yao playing good so far, 15pts and 4 blocks. Only concern is his 3 fouls!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I hear Mutombo took Lebron out of the game... literally. The legend of Mount Mutombo lives on!  

We're getting whooped on the boards as usual... T-Mac is our leading rebounder this game. Ah well, we're leading, let's take what we can get...

btw how's Anderson Varejao playing for the Cavs? I've heard a lot of good things about him, and I should know better too considering he's on my fantasy GM team!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Is LBJ injured?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LeBron didnt return with an eye contusion :sigh: OUCH!

T-mac with another trey....34 pts for T-Mizzle!!

Great win for us 2night....lets finish the 2004 portion of the season with a win on NYE.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes VICOTORY!!!! 98 - 87!!

Sura with a Nash-like performance dishing out 12 assists!

Too bad for LeBron with his bruised eye! 

There was a sec in the the third quarter when they drew level when I felt a bit of deja-vu... phewie!!!! Good win boys!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gumby did a terrible job managing Yao's minutes... he was having his way with Z but after 2 consecutive misses JVG put him on the bench for 12 straight minutes. Could've cost us the game, luckily McGrady was on and Howard was having a great offensive game.

Wesley had trouble finding his shot but he is super quick and played some good defense. As usual Gooden killed us on the boards, but Cleveland really couldn't make anything happen with LeBron out in the 2nd half.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Luckily Howard stepped up in the 3th quarter(11 pts in this quarter):greatjob:

the 3 dunks of TMAC in the 1st quarter were just awesome,especially that nasty facial dunk over Big Z. 

Yao Ming's block to KingJames was so cool.keep doing it,Yao!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao took off the elbow brace today and was knocking down those 15-17 ft jumpers with ease. 

The goofy-looking Varejao was fun to watch tonight. Dunk of the month... easily.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets vs Cleveland game torrent

http://bbs.smeggysmeg.com/videos/122904.torrent

697 MB
1 hr 46 min 25 seconds


----------

